

Plastic Logic kills Que reader  - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/seattle/2010/08/plastic_logic_kills_que.html

======
dflock
How utterly unsurprising; still a shame though. I wonder is Plastic Logic will
survive? Is there sufficient differentiation between their PROReader and the
Kindle DX, apart form one existing and the other being vapourware?

